# Worn Out



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A few close ups of my worn out fly line. These turned out better than I had anticipated.

[attachment=0:spntlj6l]three.jpg[/attachment:spntlj6l]

[attachment=1:spntlj6l]two.jpg[/attachment:spntlj6l]

[attachment=2:spntlj6l]one.jpg[/attachment:spntlj6l]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you can move that line over to your gas trimmer. :lol:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Maybe you can move that line over to your gas trimmer. :lol:


If I had one, I would!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Maybe you can move that line over to your gas trimmer. :lol:


Al.....you sure don't much about fishing.....it's called a _grass trimmer_, *not* gas trimmer...

Straighen up and fly right !! -oooo- -oooo-


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

SNAP!! CRACKEL!! POP!! I just knew that CUTT WAS 10 lbs.. !!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

the beginning of the story about the one that got away...


----------

